# Cell phone spy



## nicole200965 (Apr 25, 2012)

Have any of you used anything that sends text messages to your email or phone to try to catch your SO cheating? My husband never uses the computer but he is always on his phone getting text and is usually good about deleting them. He has got some things recently that lead me to believe he may be cheating. I think this would be the best way to find out but I don't know where to start on finding a program. Any suggestions?


----------



## Paladin (Oct 15, 2011)

Sent you a PM


----------



## Afra (Mar 29, 2012)

Maybe you need this Mobile Spy Mobile Phone - Stealth Mobile Phone Spy Software
It can only be used on a smart phone. And I am not sure if it works on your cell phone.


----------



## strugglinghusband (Nov 9, 2011)

BrickHouse Security | Home Security Camera Systems | GPS Surveillance


----------



## georgep3438 (May 8, 2012)

hi nicole .. look up a company called brick house security they have a device which recovers deleted texts on mobiles !! i used their i phone version very good!


----------



## henson (Aug 30, 2012)

georgep3438 said:


> hi nicole .. look up a company called brick house security they have a device which recovers deleted texts on mobiles !! i used their i phone version very good!


Really have this kind of phone version? Sounds like FBI!


----------



## stuckmick (Dec 10, 2011)

What about blackberry's?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nike (Sep 2, 2012)

I have used spybubble that is geat softvare. Check out the review : 
Spybubble - Spybubble Reviews and Coupons


----------



## Remains (Jan 24, 2012)

I read a lot of reviews on Spy bubble and they all seemed to be from themselves. When I found a real review site, about page 3 on Google search pages, there were some very negative reviews.


----------

